# Using a Powerhead to run a Canister Filter



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

I read somewhere that if the pump head on a canister is broken, you can power it with a powerhead. Is this true? I see no reason why you couldn't, but I thought I would check. I am thinking about using a maxi jet to run it. How do you direct the powerhead output to 12/16 mm tubing?

Edit: This was the thread I was looking for:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/17909-booster-pump.html
But, it did not say how to attach the maxijet to 12/16mm tubing. I am pretty sure that his tubing is different. Anyone with maxijet powerheads care to help me out here? 

Next, I am having some issues with my pressurized CO2 system. I will be running a Rex Grigg solenoid regulator with a Fabco NV55. The NV55 is quite heavy. How do you support this thing when running it in-line? I am also using a Rex Grigg bubble counter. How do you fill this thing? I have a check valve on each end, do I need to remove one or both to fill? Is there a reason to use glycerine or mineral oil instead of water? How do you support this thing? (the clip doesn't work too well.) 

Finally, how do you reduce the flow on an Eheim Classic 2215? Is there any way to set it?


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Jul 12, 2004)

well having filled my bubble counter yesterday from rex I jsut stuck one end in a cup of water and sucked on the other end to fill it.
also the clip works nice. just fold the clip to the side and suction cup it and once its on there flip the clamp up and it gives a good hold.
as far as the fabco mine is just hanging in the air.
I suppose eventually ill come up with a solution but as of now its working ok


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Did you remove the check valves before you sucked water through the bubble counter?


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Bump. Need an answer so I can place my Big Al's order. :thumbsup:


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

bump again


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Pleaaaase? I just want to place my order so I can get things done this weekend.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

come on guys...somebody?


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

I used a power head to help supply water to my canister filter to give it a little more power because my inline reactor slowed the flow down a bit. It worked great.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

How do you direct the output of the powerhead into the tubing? I have 12/16 mm Eheim tubing.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

The maxi jet powerheads supposedly have a 1/2" output and a 3/4" input. Can anyone verify this? I am wondering if I can just use an Eheim coupler that converts 12/16mm to 16/22mm. However, according to Dr. Foster and Smith, 12/66mm = 1/2", but 16/22mm = 5/8". Will the 16/22" tubing fit on the input of the maxi jet powerhead? Anyone have any info on this? The one member I could find that had done something like this before has not been active for the better part of 9 months, so I'm not sure if he's still around.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

As far as a powerhead, I would go with a pump. I would have to assume that powerheads are not built strong enough continously to pump water through a canister filter. You would have to think the water has to go up and over the tank, down to the filter, through the filter media, then up and over into the tank again. Pumps have a stronger impeller/motor for this purpose.


Here is another thread on it, with links to additional threads...
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/57172-booster-pump-canister-filter.html


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Thanks, this is exactly the kind of info I am looking for.


----------



## Mishmosh (Nov 27, 2003)

A sealed external pump is your best choice but is a quite a bit more pricey. The Maxijet is a good economical choice though. I use a Maxijet 900 and it works well with my 5/8" eheim tubing. The output is a little smaller, so I just put the eheim tubing over a short piece of 1/2" vinyl tubing--I made sure I used quality clamps and that they were tight. Don't be surprised if the Maxijet is a lot louder than your canister filter. Also, there is some leak potential.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Right now, I'm thinking about a Pentair Quiet One 1200. How would you go about attaching the Eheim tubing to the pump?


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

I setup my Quiet One #1200 pump for my storage and, which uses Python hoses, which I'm sure is the same size as the Eheim hoses. I bought the following from Menards...

6840332 3/4" ID x 10' Vinyl tubing
6894294 3/4 x 1/2 Insert Coupler

I use zip ties to keep the hoses in place, even though it wasn't really necessary. Just cheap insurance to make sure there are no leaks. I also used teflon tape around the threads.


----------

